# golden retriever on cl in northern california



## CRS250 (Dec 31, 2012)

Golden retriever needs a good new home

Texted them to ask if they will surrender to the norcal rescue group.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good looking boy, looks like he could use some TLC.

I hope the owners will release him to Norcal since he isn't neutered.

Thanks for trying to help him out.


----------



## CRS250 (Dec 31, 2012)

good news. the owner is contacting the rescue, I offered to help transport or take him short term if needed. I wish I could do more but Murphy's about all we can handle for now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Crs*

CRS

Let us know what they say. What a beautiful boy!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you for helping as much as you have!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great news, thanks for everything.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I just don't get it! How do people do that! I read that as...we're just tired of the dog and we don't need him anymore. Thank you for helping this poor guy out. A golden retriever rescue is denfinately the best route for this guy. It's also encouraging the owners agreed to it.

Pete & Woody


----------



## CRS250 (Dec 31, 2012)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> I just don't get it! How do people do that! I read that as...we're just tired of the dog and we don't need him anymore. Thank you for helping this poor guy out. A golden retriever rescue is denfinately the best route for this guy. It's also encouraging the owners agreed to it.
> 
> Pete & Woody


They only agreed to contact the rescue, getting the dog surrendered isnt guaranteed yet. My impression from their reply was that they thought I was offering a shelter type location where they could drop off the dog. I gave them the email address of the rescue to get them instructions and the website for their questions. I will follow up with them later this weekend and see if they go through with it, or try to help them overcome any obstacle to it happening. Their ad asked for $50 for the dog, if that does the trick for them I'll try to make it happen.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

I'll contribute any money to get this dog out of these owners hands and into a better home!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

CRS250 said:


> They only agreed to contact the rescue, getting the dog surrendered isnt guaranteed yet. My impression from their reply was that they thought I was offering a shelter type location where they could drop off the dog. I gave them the email address of the rescue to get them instructions and the website for their questions. I will follow up with them later this weekend and see if they go through with it, or try to help them overcome any obstacle to it happening. Their ad asked for $50 for the dog, if that does the trick for them I'll try to make it happen.


I'd be more than happy to split the cost with you if need be. Again thank you!

Pete & Woody


----------



## CRS250 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for the offers. I will keep you posted on how it goes for Comet. I won't offer them $ unless it's clear they won't part with him without it. Rather see the money get spent on your pups or given to the rescue.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

What a lovely boy he is! Thanks so much for trying to help and protect him.

Surely one of our California members wants him...

Here's a photo of Comet:


----------



## CRS250 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm hopeful that Comet's owners surrendered him. They removed the CL ad and have not been responding to my communications. My gut says that they found a home for him on their own.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Comet*

Praying that Comet found a loving home or loving rescue.


----------

